# Four Paws Five Directions Guide to Chinese Medicine



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anyone familiar with this book by Dr Cheryl Schwartz? I just picked up a copy at my library~very interesting so far! I'll probably order it to have on hand for reference.
Any reviews would be appreciated!
Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It has been highly recommended by someone on my Epilepsy list that practices Chinese medicine & accupunture. I would like to get it myself.Jade Acupuncture Clinic - Casper


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't read it but I think I might - my vet is a great believer in Chinese medicine and offers the herbs as an alternative therapy. Thanks for the suggestion!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

